
Microsoft’s security chief explains why the company is eliminating passwords - Vaslo
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/01/microsoft-ciso-bret-arsenault-wants-to-eliminate-passwords.html
======
tinus_hn
Now if only they’d eliminate ‘security’ questions.

